# FS: Candycane & 2 SPS Frags ($10/3 Frags), Maxi Mini's Rock



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Selling a few things that require extra attention before i leave for my vacation:

Rock Flower Anemone - $15. Sold!
(Require target feeding every other day)









Maxi-mini Rock (5"x5"x6"H) - $55Pending...
* Got this piece around 5 months ago. The Maxi's were bleached since I got it hence the low price. 1 of them has recovered a bit. Require target feeding.
(3 Maxi-minis with 2 patches of gsp and bunch of yellow polyps on a great looking piece of rock - cave shaped. Also there is a single polyp of magician paly and a majano on it).

















Lyretail Anthias - $12. No longer Available - Can't catch this little bugger!
Eat any frozen but pellets

















Also have a few frags available:
Candycane frags
2 large heads - $5. Pending...
6 small heads - $10. Sold!

SPS frags (See pics)
Right: Purple (2") - $10 Sold!
Middle: Purple with green one attached to the top - $10. Pending...
Left: Purple - $5. Pending...

















Mother colony:

















Pick up in Port Coq. anytime this Mon n Tues. Can also meet up in Surrey, Langley or Aldergrove along Hwy1 at 10:30 am.


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm free anytime today n tomorrow. PM me n leave your number. Thx!


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

6 heads Candycane sold.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

I target feed 2 to 3 times per week, is that ok for the Rock Flower Anemone?


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Claudia said:


> I target feed 2 to 3 times per week, is that ok for the Rock Flower Anemone?


3 times will be great!


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

JTang said:


> 3 times will be great!


U were supposed to say no its not enough lol


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Claudia said:


> U were supposed to say no its not enough lol


Haaha! Come grab it while it's still here! Lol


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

you should definitely grab that Claudia it looks amazing.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

JTang said:


> Haaha! Come grab it while it's still here! Lol





MEDHBSI said:


> you should definitely grab that Claudia it looks amazing.


U too are not helping at all lol I am taking my sweet little time so somebody else takes it, oh boy i think i should stay away from BCA for a while or at least till i move 

i will try to find excuses too  Price is to high, wait better yet...to bad u r so far :bigsmile:


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Don't worry I won't push u! Besides 2 other ppl are interested in this guy...


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

They sure taking a while to buy it


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Claudia said:


> They sure taking a while to buy it


One guy can only come on the weekend. I will see if the other one actually shows up tomorrow... you should know better! Lol


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

JTang said:


> One guy can only come on the weekend. I will see if the other one actually shows up tomorrow... you should know better! Lol


I am sure u will sell it soon


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

I would be interested in meeting up for the candy cane not the yellow but the other on how much can pm me thanks


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

This is the only candy cane frag left. $5.


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

Ill take it


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Anthias is spoken for...


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Rock Flower and 2" SPS frag pending...


----------



## input80 (Oct 9, 2012)

Hope you can wait till Saturday for the rock flower, I would like to buy it.


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

malibu aka justinking said:


> Ill take it


Reply to the PM that I sent u yesterday afternoon if you are interested...


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

input80 said:


> Hope you can wait till Saturday for the rock flower, I would like to buy it.


Will let u know if it's still available by then. Thx!


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

Will check and email u this afternoon


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

JTang said:


> Rock Flower and 2" SPS frag pending...


Gone!!!

Price reduced for Maxi-mini Rock - Now $55.


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

3 Frags left - 2 heads green candycane & 2 SPS frags (see post #1).

No Hold. Pick up only in Poco today or tomorrow.


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

All 3 Frags pending...

Maxi Rock pending...


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

All Gone! Thanks everyone!


----------

